# 32t or 30t Ring For Ultegra Compact Crank? (x-post components)



## kosmo (May 26, 2005)

Does anybody know if somebody makes a 32t or 30t inner chainring for a Shimano Ultegra Compact crank (6600 series, not the newer 6700).

My wife would kill for one, and I'd sure rather take that route than convert her beautiful bike to a triple!

Thanks.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

What's the big ring currently? The FD might not have enough capacity for a smaller inner ring unless you also change the outer ring to a smaller ring to keep the difference in the number of teeth the same.

Harris Cyclery sells a 33t chainring but that's not that big of a difference between the current 34t(?): http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/chainrings/110.html 

It's possible that anything smaller won't actually fit with a 110mm BCD.

Asad


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It would probably serve you, or her, better to put an "XT" rear derailleur on the bike and run the Sram XX 11-32 cassette. Your 10-speed Shimano brifters will work fine with the XT derailleur. 

An alternative, though with more risk, is to run an IRD 30-tooth cassette on the bike as it exists. Most bikes with the Shimano 10-speed drive train will take the 30 tooth cassette, though some may not like it. Your bike shop might be able to give you guidance on this after they look at it.


----------



## kosmo (May 26, 2005)

Agreed. I'm either going the XX route, or depending on price difference and when it will become available, SRAM's new Apex 11-32 road cassette.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

XX cassettes are ungodly expensive. I'm sure Apex, as the 4th tier groupset, will be a good value.


----------



## kosmo (May 26, 2005)

Pretty spendy, indeed, but the LBS where I bought her the bike (which happens to be a sponsor of mine, of sorts) cut me a killer deal. The Apex stuff had a soft delivery date of late June, and we know what that often means in the bike world.

The 32 ended up working very well with the Ultegra rear der. Not perfect, but very well. I had to replace the b-tension screw with an extra long one, and bend it slightly after insertion, but my wife has had 5 rides and reported perfect shifting, so it looks like a winner, even without going to the extent of an xtr rear der.

No fewer than 3 of her friends are now waiting for their Apex rear cassettes to arrive!


----------



## kawarider (Mar 24, 2008)

What are the options for rear derailleurs with the Apex wide range cassette? Will any mountain rear derailleur work? Thanks!


----------



## kawarider (Mar 24, 2008)

Another option:
Velo Orange Ultra Compact 46/30:

http://velo-orange.blogspot.com/2010/02/grand-cru-crank.html


----------

